# Bump Key



## Blake Bowden (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnrWqjgjFL0"]YouTube - Bump Keys in the News - San Francisco #3[/ame]


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have tried bump keys.  It does work but it is far more difficult than what is deplicted on the internet.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 31, 2009)

More the reason for me to get me one of these. 

http://gokeyless.com/category.php?id=3&main=3


----------



## RJS (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are cool!  I want one too!


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny story.  One time I was in my church's parking lot, which is right next to my hometown's Junior College.  I was walking out to my 99 Ford and this gent walked up to me who had locked his keys in his older model Ford truck.  He asked me if I could borrow my key because his friend, a mechanic, said that about a quarter of all new Ford truck keys can open older trucks.  

Low and behold, it worked.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 31, 2009)

That just proves locks are for honest people.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> That just proves locks are for honest people.



As my high school Gov't/ Economics teacher used to say, "a locked door only keeps honest people honest."


----------



## JTM (Mar 31, 2009)

yea, i've heard of these before.  it takes some jiggling to open up my windows though, so I don't really think that a good lock will make much difference to someone determined to get in.  perhaps the 4 ft by 4 ft cracked window in the back is an interesting target, as well.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 31, 2009)

C. B. Barbee said:


> As my high school Gov't/ Economics teacher used to say, "a locked door only keeps honest people honest."



very true...


----------

